# Tell me about this.



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have only got bits and pieces of this information. Most stations have said nothing, but I have caught fragments as I walked past the TV. Someone linked to Hillary is in trouble over some finance, campaign or fund raising or something. I think it happened in Californicate. Somewhere on the left coast anyway I believe. Can anyone tell me about this?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

David Rosen, who was Hillary's lead campaign fund raiser, I think, is accused of deliberately under-reporting the cost of a star-studded fund-raising event in Hollywood during Mrs. Clinton's 2000 Senate campaign to the tune of over 6 million dollars.
Rosen is on record as having organized the event with the help of Peter Paul, who went to prison after the 2000 election when he was convicted of defrauding investors in an Internet venture. Paul, in a plea bargain with the FBI wore a wire tap to a dinner with Rosen to get Rosen to spill the beans on himself as Rosen faces several years in prison if convicted. During the dinner that was being taped it seems a lot of juicy gossip tidbits about Hillary came up , though not connected to the trial and not expected to be released, are never the less very damaging to Hillary. As things go in Hollywood and Washington D.C. it is only a matter of time before these tapes are leaked to the press and that has Ms. Hilliar worried a little you might say.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I heard the facts right then, but I couldn't remember any names. I didn't want to speak to the facts, because I was afraid I didn't hear enough. It sure quieted down fast. I'll have to listen to Fox tonight.

Thanks for filling me in.

I'm not sure how it will affect her play for the presidency. I sometimes am sure she would loose, but I am not naïve enough to underestimate the power of stupid people in large numbers.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't think it will hurt her at all..... Just another day in the life of a family member of Clan Clinton. :wink: It brings back fond memories of Bill wagging his finger at the TV camera saying, "Ahhh did not have sexual relations with that woman, Monica Lewinski.". :eyeroll:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Water off A DUCK! She is slicker than Slick Willie. uke: :******: :lol: :evil: :eyeroll: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Zogman I am afraid your right. I have thought America cares more about smooth operators than honorable people ever since J. R. was the women's hero on the old TV show Dallas. At least that is what the news of the time reported. It must be that women admire this quality more than honesty, or respect for women or they wouldn't have liked Clinton.


----------

